# RPM hunting on new Honda HS520



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I recently purchased new HS520 and since it is still ways from being used to throw snow about twice a month I start it up and run it for about 5 min, then I shut the fuel off and wait another 3min. for the engine to stall due to lock of fuel. Am I doing it right? I dont want the fuel to sit in the carb for extended periods.

Today, I started the Honda again and at the begining RPMs were hunting like crazy up/down, then it eventually cleared after about a minute or two and it ran nice and smooth. I dont know how long the fuel has been in the tank. I have the Honda for only about 2 weeks.

Is this normal for engine to act like this? I dont want the carb to build up residue and I was told to do this at the end of each season for storage, but since its only October I though this would be the best to keep fuel lines clean.

Fuel is from the dealers I just added 'sta-bil marine'

What is the best practice, I want to prevent this from happening in the future. 

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

They all do this. They are jetted pretty lean and tend to hunt, when cold. You could run some Sea Foam, just to give the carb a cleaning. Turning off the fuel is good practice to perform. I do the same. I found Stabil marine isn't very effective. Startron or PriG are better product, for fuel stabilizer.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also, if you added stabilizer to fuel that the dealer already did the same for you now have twice as much in there as you should. That might be contributing to the lean condition.


----------

